# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Neuer "Behind the Scenes"-Trailer von der Star Wars Celebration



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Neuer "Behind the Scenes"-Trailer von der Star Wars Celebration* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Neuer "Behind the Scenes"-Trailer von der Star Wars Celebration


----------



## cvzone (15. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube der wird, wie ich mir eigentlich Star Wars 7 gewünscht hätte.


----------



## moeykaner (15. Juli 2016)

Mein Körper ist bereit!


----------



## steel2000 (16. Juli 2016)

cvzone schrieb:


> Ich glaube der wird, wie ich mir eigentlich Star Wars 7 gewünscht hätte.



Ich finde Star Wars 7 als weiteren Teil einer Reihe recht gelungen. Vor allem vom an und für sich lockeren Stil her fügt er sich gut ein. Rogue One spielt dagegen in einer Zeit, in der das Imperium regiert. Von der Grundstimmung her fällt der Film dementsprechend hoffentlich düsterer aus.
Gespannt bin ich im Übrigen auf das Ende, gerade hinsichtlich des Umstandes, das das Imperium auch dann ebenso weiter besteht wie der Todesstern. Nicht, dass am Ende plötzlich der Abspann über die Leinwand flimmert und man denkt: 
(Ich muss da immer an das Ende "Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten" denken.)


----------



## archwizard80 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube der Film wird richtig cool.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2016)

der 2. Teaser ist ja leider bisher Celebration Exclusiv geblieben, aber das Making Off ist natürlich auch toll  freu mich schon auf Rogue One


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der 2. Teaser ist ja leider bisher Celebration Exclusiv geblieben,



Hab hier und da schon paar Details gelesen.


Spoiler



Darth Vader soll zu sehen sein 
Und das James Earl Jones wieder Darth Vader spricht, macht mich richtig Happy.


----------



## Dosentier (17. Juli 2016)

Was ich etwas schade finde, ist das Disney das Script ja komplett geändert hat, bzw. einzelne Teile mussten auch neu gedreht werden, da ihnen alles bisher zu brutal vorkam und es laut Disney eher wie ein Kriegsfilm wirkte.

Nun ja, jetzt wird es mehr auf Familien Film ausgelegt sein.
Sehr schade, da mir die Erste Version zumindest wohl besser gefallen hätte.
Auch im Ersten Trailer, hab ich mich sehr gefreut, dass sie das Imperium auch eben Brutal und skrupelos dargestellt haben und nicht dieses Weichgespülte wie in EP 1-3


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2016)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde Star Wars 7 als weiteren Teil einer Reihe recht gelungen. Vor allem vom an und für sich lockeren Stil her fügt er sich gut ein. Rogue One spielt dagegen in einer Zeit, in der das Imperium regiert. Von der Grundstimmung her fällt der Film dementsprechend hoffentlich düsterer aus.
> Gespannt bin ich im Übrigen auf das Ende, gerade hinsichtlich des Umstandes, das das Imperium auch dann ebenso weiter besteht wie der Todesstern. Nicht, dass am Ende plötzlich der Abspann über die Leinwand flimmert und man denkt:
> (Ich muss da immer an das Ende "Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten" denken.)



Naja soweit ich weiß dreht es sich bei Rogue One um ein Szenario wo sich die Rebellen die Baupläne für den Todesstern beschaffen. Weiß nur nicht ob vom 1. oder 2. Da erwarte ich eigentlich ein düstereres Kapitel und der Film wird wohl auch gefühlt quasi "mitten drin" aufhören. Da müssen die anderen Filme hier ansetzen und diese Lücken füllen.

Der 2. Film außer der Reihe behandelt ja dann Han Solo als er jünger war (bevor er Obi Wan, Leia und Co. getroffen hat).


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Was ich etwas schade finde, ist das Disney das Script ja komplett geändert hat, bzw. einzelne Teile mussten auch neu gedreht werden, da ihnen alles bisher zu brutal vorkam und es laut Disney eher wie ein Kriegsfilm wirkte.
> 
> Nun ja, jetzt wird es mehr auf Familien Film ausgelegt sein.
> Sehr schade, da mir die Erste Version zumindest wohl besser gefallen hätte.
> Auch im Ersten Trailer, hab ich mich sehr gefreut, dass sie das Imperium auch eben Brutal und skrupelos dargestellt haben und nicht dieses Weichgespülte wie in EP 1-3



Das ist das Manko daß George Lucas die Rechte an Disney abgetreten hat. Statt die Filmreihe mal an das Alter der klassischen Fans anzupassen (FSK 16) wird Disney mit Gewalt versuchen, hier mindestens auf FSK 12 zu kommen oder gar niedriger. Dabei wären die Szenarien FSK 16 tauglich und würden dann auch glaubwürdiger wirken als weichgespültes für eine ja niedrige FSK-Einstufung.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja soweit ich weiß dreht es sich bei Rogue One um ein Szenario wo sich die Rebellen die Baupläne für den Todesstern beschaffen. Weiß nur nicht ob vom 1. oder 2.



Vom ersten Todesstern, siehe auch Yavin IV Basis. Rogue One spielt relativ kurz vor Episode IV: Eine neue Hoffnung


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2016)

Ah so. Also wäre die neue Chronologie vom Ansehen her Episode I bis III - Rogue One - Episode IV bis VII ? Und das zweite Spinnoff landet chronologisch wohl zwischen Episode III und Rogue One.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. Also wäre die neue Chronologie vom Ansehen her Episode I bis III - Rogue One - Episode IV bis VII. Und das zweite Spinnoff landet chronologisch wohl zwischen Episode III und Rogue One.



würde ich sagen ja


----------

